# All Slavic: Tab: Put it on my tab.



## bardistador

How would the expression "put it on my tab" be translated in Slavic languages?

I mean the "tab" meaning bill at a bar, where customers can continue ordering, adding the costs to a bill which will be paid at the end.

This is the dialogue.  I only need the highlighted parts translated.

Waiter: That'll be forty dollars, sir.
A: *Put it on my tab.*
Waiter: It's 30 for you, sir.
B: (To Waiter)* Add it to his tab.*
A: (To Waiter) I'll come back in a while.  *Keep my tab open.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I'm not aware of the term in Russian simply because there is no such practice (or if there is, it is very recent).

I would simply say
*я плачý* /ya platchu/ - I'm paying
*он платит* /on platit/ - he's paying


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*napište mi to (na lístek, na účet)* = write me it (on the slip, tab, chit, bill), meaning _write it on my bill, on my tab_;
*připište mi to (na lístek, na účet)* = _..._;
*napište mu to (na lístek, na účet)* = write him it (on the slip, bill), meaning _write it on his slip, tab, chit, bill_;
*napište to jemu* = write it to him (jemu is a stressed form, at the end of the sentence);

*nechte mi tady lístek/účtenku* (za chvíli jsem zpátky) = keep my slip/tab here (I'll be back in a while);

napiš/napište na = write (down) on sth;
připiš/připište k/na= write to sth, add to sth (by writing);
lístek = slip (of paper), chit, also ticket, leaflet, petal;
účet = bill, account;
účtenka = tab, chit;


----------



## ilocas2

bardistador said:


> How would the expression "put it on my tab" be translated in Slavic languages?
> 
> I mean the "tab" meaning bill at a bar, where customers can continue ordering, adding the costs to a bill which will be paid at the end.
> 
> This is the dialogue.  I only need the highlighted parts translated.
> 
> Waiter: That'll be forty dollars, sir.
> A: *Put it on my tab.*
> Waiter: It's 30 for you, sir.
> B: (To Waiter)* Add it to his tab.*
> A: (To Waiter) I'll come back in a while.  *Keep my tab open.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hello bardistador, in Czech Republic there are no similar phrases between guests and waiter/waitress, of course you can translate them more or less literally, but they are not used in real life.


----------



## marco_2

bardistador said:


> How would the expression "put it on my tab" be translated in Slavic languages?
> 
> I mean the "tab" meaning bill at a bar, where customers can continue ordering, adding the costs to a bill which will be paid at the end.
> 
> This is the dialogue.  I only need the highlighted parts translated.
> 
> Waiter: That'll be forty dollars, sir.
> A: *Put it on my tab.*
> Waiter: It's 30 for you, sir.
> B: (To Waiter)* Add it to his tab.*
> A: (To Waiter) I'll come back in a while.  *Keep my tab open.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.



In Polish I would probably say: *Proszę dopisać to do mojego / jego etc. rachunku. *(= Put it on my / his ... etc. tab). I can't find a similar phrase to the last example.


----------



## ilocas2

marco_2 said:


> *rachunku*



From our Czech perspective, this is interesting. Rachunek/Rachůnek is a Czech surname. An ice hockey player with surname Rachůnek died 4 years ago in an air crash near Yaroslavl, Russia. - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Lokomotiv_Yaroslavl_air_disaster


----------



## marco_2

ilocas2 said:


> From our Czech perspective, this is interesting. Rachunek/Rachůnek is a Czech surname. An ice hockey player with surname Rachůnek died 4 years ago in an air crash near Yaroslavl, Russia. - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Lokomotiv_Yaroslavl_air_disaster



Well, we took this word from German (_die Rechnung) _and changed a bit.


----------



## bardistador

marco_2 said:


> Well, we took this word from German (_die Rechnung) _and changed a bit.



Is it really from Rechnung?
Because BCS has the words računati, računar and račun and a Croatian dictionary lists the Latin word "ratio" as the origin of the word:_ lat. ratio: razlog, um_.   Unless all three are somehow related.


----------



## Panceltic

Slovene: računati, račun, računalnik (computer). I believe they were borrowed from a Romance language so "ratio" is indeed their root.

But, the digraph <ch> in Polish stands for [x] (voiceless velar fricative) whereas <č> in BCS/Slovene represents [tʃ] (voiceless palato-alveolar affricate).

So it may be possible that "rachunek" is indeed from German.


----------



## marco_2

It is indeed - we have several words ending with _-unek / -ynek_, which we borrowed from German.


----------



## ilocas2

marco_2 said:


> *Proszę dopisać to do mojego / jego etc. rachunku.* (= Put it on my / his ... etc. tab).



I'm providing literal translation of marco_2's sentence because it's important for learners of Polish who visit this forum:

Please add by writing it to my / his _etc._ bill.


----------

